# Which country has the most asthetic infrastructure?



## CigaretteSmoker (Aug 8, 2012)

Most countries tend to have a standardised infrastructure design which looks the same all over the country, such as road layout, pavements, traffic light design, intersection design, etc.

Which country would you say has the most asthetic infrastructure and urban planning?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

USA


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

USA and most of the saxon countries.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

USA too, every state is its own world.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

USA, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Japan....


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

from what I heard every state in USA has its own variant in road system, so I agree with most answers here


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*USA/Canada (regarding standardization)?*

Each state/province (and even city) in North America has different specifications regarding traffic light design and roadway standards.



















And the two examples I posted earlier are located in the same exact state (New York).


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Japan~


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

spotila said:


> Japan~


+100000, the only country I can think of.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd say Japan.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The USA is so diverse its impossible to throw it all in one pot. Many especially rural parts of Texas, save some major exceptions, look terrible and completely run down with very little concern given to how infrastructure looks like. 

Where highways are renovated or new, they are among the best looking however. 

On the East coast cities tend to have nice pave works etc. Nice to look at. But many cities have big cable messes above ground. That looks a bit seedy sometimes. On average however, I'd say that infrastructure, when it is done pedestrian friendly in the US it looks better than let's say in Vienna.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I would say Japan is the most standardised and aesthetically pleasing from what I've experienced anyway when it comes to roads. Nearly all road lines are perfectly painted, the markings are clear and consistent and pedestrians are nearly always considered even if they do have to wait a little long to cross (and there aren't as many light-free crossings in Japanese cities compared to elsewhere). 

When it comes to public transport, new Japanese structures are nice but the old railway stations are a bit basic (though clearly labelled). I would rate the UK has highest for aesthetics of their overall train fleet, Japan for the aesthetics of high speed rail. Germany has some of the most consistent station designs for metros and mainline stations (when they're not covered with graffiti), Sweden has the nicest metro trains I've come across (even though there is only one metro system here). The nicest buses probably goes for a toss-up between a number of different European countries.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I would say most of the city buses are good looking in Sweden. Of course, there are some exceptions and it is a matter of taste, but it is easy to notice the 'solid' look of most buses. 
Also, I second the oppinion of Svartmetall regarding the metro trains in Stockholm. Stockholms tunnelban, btw:


morning commute by icedbuddha, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> The USA is so diverse its impossible to throw it all in one pot. Many especially *rural parts of Texas,* save some major exceptions, look terrible and completely run down with very little concern given to how infrastructure looks like.
> 
> Where highways are renovated or new, they are among the best looking however.
> 
> On the East coast cities tend to have nice pave works etc. Nice to look at. But many cities have big cable messes above ground. That looks a bit seedy sometimes. On average however, I'd say that infrastructure, when it is done pedestrian friendly in the US it looks better than let's say in Vienna.


I'd say urban too. I took this photo in an inner/urban district of San Antonio, Texas a few weeks ago (at the junction of Cactus St and Nevada St on the Eastside): http://www.flickr.com/photos/se9/7564364304/in/set-72157630563044766


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Japan


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I would rate the UK has highest for aesthetics of their overall train fleet, Japan for the aesthetics of high speed rail.


I strongly disagree on this, maybe the UK trains look good but thats impossible to see since the liveries are all designed by toddlers with a box of crayons. I like the clean classy swedish designs better.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would definitely say the US has the most diverse range of urban design. Traffic lights in Houston:

Traffic lights by IG-64, on Flickr

New York City:

New York City by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr

Miami:

Traffic lights by Saint-Exupery OFF, on Flickr

Seattle:

11 traffic lights, 1 intersection, Seattle by Fonggren 1, on Flickr


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mexico too, every state is like a country!

*Jalisco*



















*Nuevo Leon*



















*Chihuahua*



















*Distrito Federal*



















*Queretaro*











and more...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

So does Queretaro use Euro-style blue signs everywhere? Wow, that's funky. I guess there are some limited situations in Canada where blue and green signs mix, on the 400 highways in Ontario.

Whatever... blue signs, green signs...

Houston has *PURPLE!!!!
*

photo: Uh, think this one belongs to ChrisZwolle. I can't get to the flickr page.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/1/3113055_b7b36de103_o.jpg


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

zaphod said:


> So does Queretaro use Euro-style blue signs everywhere? Wow, that's funky. I guess there are some limited situations in Canada where blue and green signs mix, on the 400 highways in Ontario.
> 
> Whatever... blue signs, green signs...
> 
> ...


blue signs in Mexico are for touristic points, hospitals, malls, etc, but i guess those names in the sign are towns, towns and destinations are in green here, so i guess its only in Queretaro!


----------

